# Can this be fixed? Crushed Pedal . . .



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

You may remember that I had a pedal arrived that was crushed! http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...do-you-think-it-took-to-do-this!-!&highlight=

I took it apart and it looks pretty bad, but it still powers up! Before throwing it out and kissing the cash goodbye, I wanted to see if there is any hope of making this work without spending twice as much as a new one would cost.

Here are some guts shots. The enclosure feel write apart when I was removing the board and pots.


















IF there is any chance of salvaging this please let me know. I will need to ship it to a tech/builder, but I would rather spend a bit more to have something usable than just throw it all in the trash.

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I totally think that it's salvageable. If it were mine I would take a crack at it. Looks like you just need a few pots and a new enclosure.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like it needs a new input jack as well. If you are sending it off to be repaired, I would expect it to cost potentially more than buying another one. I would charge at least $40 to fix this over and above parts and I charge super low all the time.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

For sale?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So TG, how did you get on with this pedal? Blast from the past!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Did you get it fixed? 
It looks like a few pots and a new jack would fix it. Plus an enclosure.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The linked-to thread appears to be erroneous. What pedal is it?

From what I can see, basically you're looking at the cost of a 1590B chassis (usually around $10), and 3 Alpha pots, that generally go for about $0.80Cdn apiece. You can get it all from Tayda. They currently have a 15% discount code until Aug.1 ( https://m.facebook.com/TaydaElectronics/ ).

I normally have to wait about 2-3wks for stuff to arrive. You can get it faster, but you won't likely get it cheaper.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Try this: NPD Ruined. How much force do you think it took to do this!?!?


----------

